# Pushup, Pullup, Crunch game



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

Hey everyone I have this new workout I want to share its called The Pullup Pushup Crunch Game its simple here it is:

You start out by doing:
2 pullups with your hands facing outboard 
Immediatley after you do 10 pushups then
immediatley after you do 20 crunches.

You will increase your pullups by one each time to until you reach 6 and your pushups by 5 up to 30. You continue to do 20 crunches for each consecutive set.

Example:
mount pullup bar with palms facing out wide grip do 2 pullups, 10 pushups, 20 crunches
Further you will do 3 pullups, 15 pushups and 20 crunches. Again once you make it to 6 pullups you will start over with your hands facing inward and repeat the whole thing over.

The first time I did this I ached for about 3 days afterward its awesome and all you need is a pullup bar or monkeybars. You can follw this excercise with a run if you wish. Let me know what you think.

cheers happy PT


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2006)

Sounds like a good plan...I like it.  I love hard  > inventive PT.

I am going to Borden for course for the next two weeks, I'll let you know what I think next weekend.

I will try a little variation:
the pull ups as directed,
push ups starting at 20, +5 each set,
crunches starting at 20, +5 each set.

This will give me a max of 8 pull ups, 50 pushups and 50 situps at the set at the end of the workout (well inside the CSOR standards). I figure I'll make it to 6 pull ups the first time.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

sounds awesome good luck to ya


----------



## ArmyRick (6 Jan 2006)

Try Ladders by Pavel Tsatlouine (Sp?). If your max pull ups is say 6 then you do 1, rest 10 seconds, 2, rest 10 secs, 3, rest 10, 4, rest 10 secs, keep going until you hit a difficult set and then start over again at 1. Russian soldiers use to do this and get amazing results. It works well for push ups and leg raises. Crunches? Come on, be a man. Do planks or leg raises.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

what are planks? Is that where you hold your feet and head above the ground?


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2006)

planks are where you support yourself up on your toes and forearms only, like the up pushup position, for 30 seconds or longer (up to 2 mins).



edit: 1800th post


----------



## Sf2 (7 Jan 2006)

Sounds like a good program.   But if I may make a suggestion.  Try varying your pull up style.  Close grip (biceps), wide grip (back), hands forward, hands backwards.....You'll be surprised at your overall up-body strength improvement.


----------



## armyrules (7 Jan 2006)

I'll have to try that out thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ZipperHead (7 Jan 2006)

I like the concept, as it SEEMS easy, but probably isn't. Forgive my ignorance of the knowledge of posters into this Training thread, but I would say this is a Crossfit style of workout (link: http://www.crossfit.com/ . I have been trying it (Crossfit) for the last month (with a break due to Xmas, because I decided to be lazy), and have enjoyed the intensity that you can get from seemingly simple exercises. Almost earned my "Pukie" badge after my second workout (damn squats!!!!). 

I will definitely try this one, and the beauty is I can do it at home (that way only my wife and kids will witness me hurling....). 

Al

P.S Who else has tried using the Swiss/Pilates/exercise ball for doing crunches?? I like it (less strain on lower back), but I'm really wondering if I am getting as much out of it as I should. I was talking to a big fan of Crossfit, and he said that when people stop doing "normal" situps, they lose out on strength/flexibility in their hip flexors, and consequently lose time on their runs. Anybody confirm/deny this through their experiences???


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Try Ladders by Pavel Tsatlouine (Sp?).



Pavel Tsatsouline is one of the key people behind bringing the Russian Kettle Ball exercises to the West. During the bad old days, he was supposedly a PT instructor for the Soviet Special Forces (Spets'naz)


----------



## Jaxson (10 Jan 2006)

I made some Slight adjustments last night to this to see how it would work out, it wasn't pretty and I'm in pain today.

Phase 1:
Started out with 1 set of 15 curls (25lbs per hand)
20 push ups
2 pulls ups
20 sit ups
5 planks (holding for 30 seconds each)
Jump rope at a normal pace for 2 minutes

Second phase was :
Second set of 15 curls (again 25 lbs per hand)
25 push ups
4 pull ups
20 sit ups
5 planks (holding one minute for each)
Jump rope at quick pace for 1.5 minutes

third phase:
Third set of 15 curls (25lbs per hand)
30 push ups
5 pull ups
20 sit ups
5 planks (1 minute each)
jump rope at a fast pace for 2 minutes

Fourth stage:  (which didn't last long i was exhausted)
push ups until failure
Pull ups until failure
sit ups until failure
5 planks or failure holding each for 1 minute or until failure
jump rope for 3 minutes at a fast pace


Final stage was me throwing on shoes and running about 5k, in pain today and ready to do it again tomorrow. Although there will be more minor changes (wide normal and close grip) instead of just normal grip.


----------



## ZipperHead (10 Jan 2006)

Just to report in on my results with the "game": I did it on Sunday, and I am still a little sore today (Tues). I did it as stated, and it took me about 25 mins. I took a little longer than I should have, as I gave my daughters (5 and 7) a chance to do a few assisted chin-ups after the 2nd and 3rd set, as they helped me "cheat" (helped me on last 2 reps by lifting up on my legs - although the amount they helped is neglible as 5 and 7 year olds bore easily (i.e in 1.3 seconds) and let go while I thought they would be helping.... little monsters!!!!). 

I'm not sure if I am one to comment on the efficacy (big word for a crewman: effectiveness, in other words) of taking a break during the Crossfit style of workout, as I am a mere rookie and I'm sure it's supposed to be all about the intensity (my perception, anyways). I mention that, A) because I took a few breaks in between exercises (5 - 10 seconds at most) so as not to fall flat on my face after some (especially squats), and B) the use of planks as an exercise (not that this is a slam on your routine Jaxson, as you may have had a different result in mind.... I have heard ). Don't get me wrong, planks start off deceptively easy, but are killer at the end. I guess my point is that I think that there are more effective dynamic (moving) exercises (that keep the intensity up. I just took a look at the Crossfit website, and although I didn't search thoroughly, there are no examples of planks in their exercise guide. 

Anyway, keep the ideas coming, as I get the feeling that I am going to keep with this style of workout, as it is a real kick in the ass, plus it doesn't take as long as my "normal" workouts, which seem to drag on forever.

Al


----------



## plattypuss (11 Jan 2006)

Allan

If you have any friends at the Infantry School you might ask them for a copy of the Cross Fit manual that they put together which encompasses a couple years worth of the cross-fit manuals.  They did a certification session a year or two ago and someone secured me a copy.  I believe the Tabatha plus advocates a 20 second period of exercises followed by a 10 second rest until you finish a circuit at which time you take a minute rest then re-start the circuit; so it sounds like your sessions fits the bill.  

K


----------



## Armymedic (13 Jan 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan...I like it.  I love hard  > inventive PT.
> 
> I am going to Borden for course for the next two weeks, I'll let you know what I think next weekend.
> 
> ...



So I tried the excersice on Monday...I got completed 5 pull ups...struggled thru the 35 p/u and had no prob with the crunches.

Finished 6 pull ups...could not get past 20 pushups. The couldn't lift wieghts at all on Tues for muscle soreness........

darn good work putting that workout together.

I did it as you described on Thurs starting with 2 pull ups and 10 push ups, etc...

I stopped after not completing the 8 pullups, and still feel it tonight.


----------



## JCof (19 Jan 2006)

I think this is a great thread, anytime you get a workout going on that leaves you hurtin' for three days you are doing something right. The crossfit is good stuff. They've got these workouts with girls named that involve exercises that use different muscle groups. Stuff like alternating chin-ups with olympic style weightlifting, but the real boot to the crotch is you do the exercises for time, as fast as you can. It's intense. 

ArmyRules- good luck with the recruiting process, it took me a year and in 9 days I'm off the Quebec for basic. You can do it.


----------



## armyrules (22 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence JCof and have fum on BMQ keep us all posted bud and hava a blast


----------



## matty101 (25 Jan 2006)

I have been training for a while and i feel confident in my fitness with the exception of my pull-ups and or chin-ups.  Is there any other exercises that i could do to improve this.  I figure i need stronger back and arms.  Thanks.   Matt


----------



## Scarf Face (26 Jan 2006)

Don't forget to stretch after every workout, ya crazy kids. Otherwise you'll be walking like it's your second day in prison.


----------



## teenagecommando (8 Mar 2006)

Hey all,

Alright so here is my dilemna... So yeahhh, the problem I have is pushups. I am about 6'1 and 160 lb, and consider myself a pretty athletic guy. I can run for long distances, lift heavy weights, and do alot of crunches. However, I seem to have a problem with pushups, only being able to do the minimum. I work out biceps chest and abs regulary and am stronger than alot of my friends but for some reason they can do more pushups. So i was wondering what is up with me, like is it a certain muscle group that must be weak or what. Aight so any help would be awesome.


----------



## Guy. E (8 Mar 2006)

I think that you have the same problem that I had when I tried at first.

How low are you going and how far apart are your hands?

(there is a search thing at the top right corner, try typing in "Pushups" or "Push up")


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 Mar 2006)

Remember pushups recruit your triceps and shoulders and back aswell. Like Guy. E said, it could be a problem with how you are doing the pushups, but I cant tell from your post. What do you mean by "lift heavy weights"? like can you bench 150lbs? You should be able to do your own body weight.

That being said, if you have trouble doing pushups, do them on your knees(girl pushups). Treat it like a work out. Do 3 sets of 25. or reduce the number of reps if it is too much. It will develop the muscles that you recruit to do a push up, and when you go to do normal push ups, you will be good to go.


----------



## exo (8 Mar 2006)

yes and I also bringing in what was said in another thread.

"the only way to get good at pushups/situps/pullups is to do pushups/situps/pullups."


----------



## armyrules (8 Mar 2006)

^^ I totally agree exo its as simple as that!!


----------



## Jonathan (15 Mar 2006)

Hi, I haven't been working out for long, maby 4 months and have tried over 20 different routines. I like this new one I found.
1pullup,2pushups,2dips,5situps
2pullups,4pushups,4dips,10situps
3pullups,6pushups,6dips,15situps
...all the way to 
10 pullups,20pushups,20dips,50situps
then back down to
1pullup,2pushups,2dips,5situps

Gives 100 pullups, 200 pushups,200dips,and 300 situps

I really like this one and do it every second day
There is 2 problems with it, I cant do 10 pullups or chinups(but I'm working on it) and the other problem is that I am not sore after it,
I cant remember ever being sore after a workout, even if I do 500 pushups in a night till I hit the ground(I have done it), I will still not be sore, I just cant make myself sore, no matter what

Another question, do you guys think that this will improve the amount of pushups I can do?(I can do 28)

Should I do chinups or pullups, I'm better at chinups(max 8),pullups(max4)


----------



## orange.paint (8 Nov 2006)

Revive this one.
I've reciently got away from long distance running as I was getting really bored with the routine and focused on intense cardio for 30 minutes followed with the following.

 2 pull ups(alternating for chin ups every second round)
 20 pushups
 25 crunches
 25 dips
 25 squats

I did this 10 times with no breaks in between,rolling from the pushups right to the crunches and so on.It kicked my butt and Im quite sore today.I want to get to the point of doing 100 push ups strait and 20 pull-ups,that is my end goal.

Give it a try tonight!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Nov 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> Revive this one.
> I've reciently got away from long distance running as I was getting really bored with the routine and focused on intense cardio for 30 minutes followed with the following.
> 
> 2 pull ups(alternating for chin ups every second round)
> ...



Would me eating some pizza be a close enough to qualify for this??

Cause I can do that   ;D


----------



## orange.paint (8 Nov 2006)

Ummmm...pizza.


----------



## Cardstonkid (8 Nov 2006)

Legendary Catch-Catch Can wrestler Karl Gotch has a great workout game. 

Take a deck of cards, one person reveals a card and the other has to do the exercise assigned to that card. For example, Hearts= Push-ups, Clubs= Jump Squats, Diamonds= Sit-ups, Spades= Sprawls (You can substitute any exercises you like.) 

Do the number of exercises as found on the card. A 3 of hearts would equal 3 push-ups. BUT

Jacks= 10
Queens= 15
Kings=20
Aces=25

Each person must go through the whole deck of cards. It is pretty hard.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Nov 2006)

*=+97865334 said:
			
		

> Revive this one.
> I've reciently got away from long distance running as I was getting really bored with the routine and focused on intense cardio for 30 minutes followed with the following.
> 
> 2 pull ups(alternating for chin ups every second round)
> ...



Bump.  Have you continued this, and has it spurred any growth/strength/endurance gains??


----------



## Duzty (17 Nov 2006)

Played the original (but alternating pullups and chinups) then went for a short run.  Fun game!   8)


----------



## Cadarn (23 Nov 2006)

I read about a retired Navy SEAL that runs a fitness program in the States which includes a similar style of workout, though based more on general fitness.  The exercises are based on time not amount, basically you do as many as you can until you fail.  Here it is:

Run 1.2 km
Do 1 minute of pushups
Do 1 minute of situps
Run 1.2 km
Do 1 minute of squats
Do 1 minute of pullups
Run 2.4 km
Repeat as necessary.


----------



## newrecruit (21 Dec 2006)

Deck of cards


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Dec 2006)

newrecruit said:
			
		

> Deck of cards


+1


----------



## armyrules (2 Jan 2007)

I've tried the deck of cards workout, but only on my own and it was tough to finish .


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Jan 2007)

armyrules said:
			
		

> I've tried the deck of cards workout, but only on my own and it was tough to finish .


That's the point. 

I've never actually *finished* an entire deck, I just got as long as I can last.
Also, I _highly_ recommend getting yourself some pushup bars. You can get them for about $20 or so, and make doing pushups a little tougher because you can get a larger range of motion.


----------



## newrecruit (3 Jan 2007)

I'm not an expert on fitness. But from my experience those push up bars are a waste of money. You can get a lot more from a pair of 3 chairs. The range of motion will be greater, thus harder. I had those bars for about a week and then I tried to do push-ups using chairs. I went to get my money back.  Also adding weight + bodyweight is very effective.  And with only 2 chairs you can do dips in between. Hey what a nice home gym. Doesn't cost a lot too. And if these 2 exercises are not hard enough, try to  do handstand push-ups between chairs.  There's a great book called " The underground Guide to Warrior Fitness" by Ross Enamait. I used it as a reference and certainly it was worth reading it.  There's also a web site with his workouts. Check it out. Pretty impressive
http://www.rosstraining.com/articles.html


----------



## newrecruit (3 Jan 2007)

Send me a message if you'd like to have that book


----------



## ArmyRick (3 Jan 2007)

Kettlebells rock but are not for the faint of heart. www.dragondoor.com for more info


----------



## armyrules (3 Jan 2007)

Actually Rice0031 I made a set of push up bars in my wedling class during my last year of highschool and I find that they do help, they have a great range of motion and would recommend them to anyone. Thanks Rice0031

I've also done the three chair pushups or  form what I've heard them be called the "Hercules Pushup" they are awesome I would agree with newrecruit that they have a longer range of motion and your really fell it after you do a few sets!! 

Good Luck Boys


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2007)

I really like the deck of cards, its hard but I can compleat it  ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Jan 2007)

Well Mike, that means my new challenge is to beat the deck of cards.
It's on!  :warstory:


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Well Mike, that means my new challenge is to beat the deck of cards.
> It's on!  :warstory:


Well, if I could do it, im sure you can


----------



## corypaven (16 Jan 2007)

If I remember correctly isn't the new pt standard for chin-ups in the Canadian forces a minimum of 10, I've only read on this post of people doing either 2, 6 or 8. Shouldn't I be starting at 10 and working my way up from there to get a more accurate feel of the chin-ups I will encounter in Bmq?  any replies are appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Munxcub (16 Jan 2007)

Chinups are different then pullups. Pullups are palm out and are way harder to do then chinups (palms in)


----------



## ArmyRick (20 Jan 2007)

Chin ups are not always easier to do than pull ups. It depends on the person. I have a very strong back so I do way more pull ups than chin ups. They both involve all the muscles in your upper back but the ratios change for the amount each muscles work.


----------



## orange.paint (4 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Bump.  Have you continued this, and has it spurred any growth/strength/endurance gains??



Actually after a week of this I developed major pain in my joints and had to scale it back to twice a week.At the end of the week I was struggling to pump off 10 P.U at a time,and pull-up's were sets of ones.

I had to revamp my work-out plan,as my ankle is fully healed (I tore everything)and I'm back to running.
Here's what I've been following so far this year,it hurts however It's allowing me time to recover better.

Work out plan 2007

MONDAY-5KM RUN,200 SITUPS,3X SETS 15 JUMPING SQUATS



TUESDAY-15KM RUN


WENSDAY-5KM RUN 25 PULL UPS(Negatives for 15 after)

THURSDAY-20KM RUN (or 2x 10)

FRIDAY-RESTDAY

SATURDAY-10KM RUN(morning)
		5KM RUN (night)
		200 SITUPS
		100 PUSHUPS
SUNDAY-TEST DAY(rest in between stations)
-Beep test(5 min rest)	
-push-ups(2 minute rest)
-situps(2 minute rest)
-pull-ups

Rucksack 6.5km(optional)

I should have never put opitional next to rucksack,as I have yet to do one this month ;D

disclaimer**I have a large cardio base. I wouldnt jump right into the running if you try this**

cheers


----------

